# Question about S&W frame sizes...



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

The Smith & Wesson web site lumps the K and L frame sizes in the same section, and the individual pistol listings only state "medium size" for the frame category. Does anyone know what the specific frame size for the 386 Sc/S is? This is the 7-shot 21oz. scandium frame w/stainless cylinder in .357....

thanks,
PhilR.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

It's an L frame.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> It's an L frame.


I concur. No room in a K-frame cylinder for 7 holes of .357 magnum size (the rims would overlap).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Back years ago the K-model was suffering some problems with the forcing cone cracking. So S&W beefed it up a little with the L-model which is a little less than a N-model. Confused yet. I am but that's the way I see it. The 386/SC is on the L-frame as far as I know.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks all. I wish the S&W site provided more detail in the product listings....

I'm thinking about getting one of these, so keep an eye out for a range report!

PhilR.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I have shot revolvers all my life and most of them have been Smith and Wessons. I'd stay away from anything that has words Scandium, Titanium and Magnum in it's description.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Pointblank said:


> I have shot revolvers all my life and most of them have been Smith and Wessons. I'd stay away from anything that has words Scandium, Titanium and Magnum in it's description.


Wow, that's a bold statement, considering S&W basically _invented_ the magnum revolver.

But I see from your signature where your loyalties lie. ;-)


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Why the K-Frame AND the L-Frame?

The L-Frame was introduced to beef up the mid-size .357 Magnum revolver, yet retain the same grip size. Many men found the N-Frame too large for good double action shooting.

In my opinion, the L-Framed Model 586 is the ultimate DA .357 Magnum revolver. I have two, a 4" and a 6" and have worked many rounds through each without a hiccup. The L-Frame revolver will handle heavy bullet loads that will not work in the N-Framed guns nor the Colt Python. Both of these guns have cylinders too short to accommodate the 173gr. SWC when cripmed in the crimping groove. Both the K-Framed Model 19 and the L-Framed 586 will handle this, but it is best kept out of the K-Framed gun.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Pointblank said:


> I have shot revolvers all my life and most of them have been Smith and Wessons. I'd stay away from anything that has words Scandium, Titanium and Magnum in it's description.


I, too, prefer all steel, and Blued at that. But I do prefer Magnums.

Bob Wright


----------

